# Another toddler death



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

gulfnews : Boy who died after falling from high rise was blind

gulfnews : Horror as blind boy falls to his death from 14th floor

Words fail me.........


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My gosh, that is just sad.  

I wish that the parents would put in safety protocols when moving into these apartments as the reality is that they are just not built in.


----------

